# Judge my goat



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my ffa goat how does he look


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks nice.

We need side, rear, frontal pics of him braced, to judge him better.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> He looks nice.
> 
> We need side, rear, frontal pics of him braced, to judge him better.


Ok thank you I'll get those pictures All I have to support me in the bracing is a bracing stand it makes his back look kind i sloped because how it's made but I'll give you a picture like that


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> He looks nice.
> 
> We need side, rear, frontal pics of him braced, to judge him better.


I'm going to the barn soon anyway so I'll get those pics


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Is this better?


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> He looks nice.
> 
> We need side, rear, frontal pics of him braced, to judge him better.


 Is this better?


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> He looks nice.
> 
> We need side, rear, frontal pics of him braced, to judge him better.


I just put in some new photos I think I'm going to get a couple more


----------

